# Smallholding, Northumberland. January 2009. Pic heavy. Sorry!



## Sabtr (Jan 6, 2009)

Following on from my exploits to the "steading" I headed off to this smallholding. As with the previous site the whole area around here is literally teeming with history. Within half a mile is a defensive tower which is now sadly in ruins.

Again I will not name or give locations for this property. The reason? Well there are too many good things here and I would hate the place to go the same way that Stublic Farm did - in one of my earlier reports.

Aye aye. This place looks a mess.




Getting closer.




Outdoor toilets (nettys!). The one on the left has a chemical jobby in it but the one on the right - wooden bench with old ashes below. There was even an old shovel behind the door.







I love old metalwork. There were loads of hand made items here.




Old pretty tiles.




Inside a shed. Antacid powder?




Not much to say about property number one (it's a semi) but a few pics.







Property number two was better. This room is a lean-to. More like a wash room, kitchen and pantry. I'm trying my best not to use Geordie words here cos no-one except BigLoada would understand!




This was a food store. One unusual feature was a small fire place to stop the food freezing during the winter. Yes - it was bloody freezing here!




The rooms were much wetter. The roof was knackered! Some small-scale building work had taken place long ago.




The stairs were unclimbable. Wood had turned to wet sponge. Pretty though!




A reason I won't talk of the location. It is a room containing a generator (which powered the site) and numerous dismantled Aga stoves. 




Someone left their car round the back. L reg Volgswagen. 




Hopefully I won't get a ticking off for all the pics. The place was great for taking piccys - the cold won in the end though.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## lost (Jan 6, 2009)

Is that a VW Variant? 
Looks like an interesting wee place


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 6, 2009)

lost said:


> Is that a VW Variant?
> Looks like an interesting wee place



Dunno! The badge at the rear was damaged. It had window stickers and one said " VW type 3 & 4 club"
An engine lay in the back of it and it looked odd - square and without obvious features.


----------



## festcu (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice one, dont think I know this one, bur I know of a couple of similar ones in the wilds of gods own county of Northumberland.

I'd understand the local dialect - am originally from Wallsend


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 6, 2009)

I've never seen round roof tiles like that before...except in fairy tale illustrations, and in fact I've even drawn some like it myself! Looks like a gingerbread cottage from Hansel and Gretel. 
Some wonderful bits and bobs there too. Delightful.


----------



## slothie (Jan 6, 2009)

thats a vw 411 or 412, very very rare!


----------



## escortmad79 (Jan 6, 2009)

Cool location!!


----------



## Jimspeed13 (Jan 7, 2009)

I think i'd have to give that geny engine a kick over to see if it ran.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 7, 2009)

*Smallholding.*



Jimspeed13 said:


> I think i'd have to give that geny engine a kick over to see if it ran.



Looks like a three cylinder Lister, starter motor flange blanked off so probably a Dynostart, worth a few quid!


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the great comments. 

The tiles were beautiful. I took wor lass at the weekend for an unofficial viewing and she commented on them too. At the front there was a potting shed with slate versions of these tiles. There were even spring bulbs coming through in the overgrown gardens.

The generator was indeed a Lister 3 cylinder. Air cooled and with a lovely wooden handled crank starter. The big green tank was the fuel tank - it must have held at least 100 gallons. The generator was not bolted down - as if the moving phase halted. I do know that many remote buildings like this had their own generators but they were usually single cylinder jobbys which didn't even have enough power to work a washing machine. I would love to find one of those!

I did think that the car was mega rare. It is well hidden and once Summer comes it will be invisible below all the trees and bushes. The green paint won't help either! Although it is such poor condition I bet it will still be on someones wanted list.

Unfortunately this place was not what we were after (too many "factors") though it is very beautiful.


----------



## Wile-E (Jan 7, 2009)

Cool find, especially with all the stuff that's there! 

Car - http://www.type4.org/


----------



## gaara (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow! Sausage, that's a wonderland. I'd just love to roam the place. I'd like to see it in every season too. Very beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 7, 2009)

*Smallholding.*

Looking at the paint on the exhaust manifold the generator has never been used, magic machines.


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 7, 2009)

Engineer said:


> Looking at the paint on the exhaust manifold the generator has never been used, magic machines.



Crikey I hadn't noticed that! If I had something like that I would run it just to listen to it! Pretty sad really!!

gaara - thank you. It is special when you find something which has simply gone to waste - instead of morons doing it. Thinking back the whole site was pretty much untouched. I'm pleased I found it before it was too late.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 7, 2009)

Sausage said:


> Crikey I hadn't noticed that! If I had something like that I would run it just to listen to it! Pretty sad really!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Not sad really, super engines, specially the older models made at Dursley.


----------



## BigLoada (Jan 7, 2009)

Great mate. Glad you went back. Theres stuff there we didnt see when we went the first time.

I really want to go back at night with the gels!


----------



## ricasso (Jan 7, 2009)

Engineer said:


> Sausage said:
> 
> 
> > Crikey I hadn't noticed that! If I had something like that I would run it just to listen to it! Pretty sad really!!
> ...


----------



## Engineer (Jan 8, 2009)

ricasso said:


> Engineer said:
> 
> 
> > Got a five horse CS (cold start) Lister Diesel sheeted up in me back garden, 1940s,sounds well nice!
> ...


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm not alone!! Yes I'm guilty of searching for diesel engine on youtube...

All my life I have worked with machinery and am the sort who can "hear what is happening inside the engine".
I used to work on a trawler and often found myself in the engine room. Heaven - a marinised Cummins 6 cylinder engine. Slow revving and every noise inside could be heard. It's probably why I'm nearly deaf now!


----------



## Engineer (Jan 8, 2009)

*Smallholding.*

Some nice vids on here.

http://www.internalfire.com/


----------



## Sabtr (Jan 8, 2009)

Engineer said:


> Some nice vids on here.
> 
> http://www.internalfire.com/




Ace link Engineer. Thanks.


----------



## Vintage (Mar 31, 2009)

Sausage said:


> I did think that the car was mega rare. It is well hidden and once Summer comes it will be invisible below all the trees and bushes. The green paint won't help either! Although it is such poor condition I bet it will still be on someones wanted list.
> 
> Unfortunately this place was not what we were after (too many "factors") though it is very beautiful.




If that was moved it'd fall to pieces. the chasis will be rusted to hell.. Did you take a look inside the car on the dash etc? Would be interesting to know what the millage was!

I'm from Northumberland also. Its teaming of unknown history.


----------



## daddybear (Mar 31, 2009)

howay man kidda theres more of us than you think up here bonny lad!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sabtr (Mar 31, 2009)

daddybear said:


> howay man kidda theres more of us than you think up here bonny lad!!!!!!!!!!!



Nah mate I won't go there! I'd bury you under a mass of pitmatic geordieness!! Even wor lass has trouble sometimes....


----------



## Sabtr (Mar 31, 2009)

Vintage - I couldn't actually get to it. The doors were sealed with flaky crustiness and yes it would collapse into a cloud of iron dust! It had been worked on long ago and had a spare engine in the bit behind the seats.


----------



## Vintage (Mar 31, 2009)

Sausage said:


> Nah mate I won't go there! I'd bury you under a mass of pitmatic geordieness!! Even wor lass has trouble sometimes....



Are you Northumberland Geordie or Proper Geordie? People have trouble understanding me, Partly because of my dialect but also because of where i'm from i speak fast so no-one has a clue what i'm saying usually!



Sausage said:


> Vintage - I couldn't actually get to it. The doors were sealed with flaky crustiness and yes it would collapse into a cloud of iron dust! It had been worked on long ago and had a spare engine in the bit behind the seats.



Shame it's been left, Places like these often leave me wondering why it's been left like this, I love how quickly it takes cars to rust and fall apart after being left, When i was younger i always went on hikes through the yorkshire dales with my dad around the Richmond/Reeth area if anyone knows it, And there was this old old type van abandoned half way up a hill. It was there years, every year i walked past it, untill there was just an engine and 4 rubber tyres left with piles of metal dust!


----------



## Sabtr (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm a mongrel Geordie mate. 

A reet owld mix of Northumbrian, Pitmatic and common Geordie. I like to use the older words in my conversations - in a way so that hopefully the younger ones will carry those words on when I'm long gone....

I will slow down and tark posh if the need arises. BigLoada has a fascinating accent. That one sometimes trips me up!

If you ever fancy meeting up Vintage I'm definately up for it.


----------



## Vintage (Mar 31, 2009)

Sausage said:


> Nah mate I won't go there! I'd bury you under a mass of pitmatic geordieness!! Even wor lass has trouble sometimes....





Sausage said:


> Vintage - I couldn't actually get to it. The doors were sealed with flaky crustiness and yes it would collapse into a cloud of iron dust! It had been worked on long ago and had a spare engine in the bit behind the seats.





Sausage said:


> I'm a mongrel Geordie mate.
> 
> A reet owld mix of Northumbrian, Pitmatic and common Geordie. I like to use the older words in my conversations - in a way so that hopefully the younger ones will carry those words on when I'm long gone....
> 
> ...




Yeah, Sounds good. I'm not much of a photographer. Probs use my digital camera if i were to take photos haha. Do a few of yous off here head out together like?


----------



## Sabtr (Mar 31, 2009)

I usually hang around with BigLoada off this forum. We don't bite and are very friendly. Don't let my 19 stone and 6'2" height put you off. 

Do you know if you have PM rights yet mate??


----------



## Vintage (Mar 31, 2009)

Sausage said:


> I usually hang around with BigLoada off this forum. We don't bite and are very friendly. Don't let my 19 stone and 6'2" height put you off.
> 
> Do you know if you have PM rights yet mate??



Im not sure if i do. I havn't tried. I'll give it a try now.


----------



## Vintage (Mar 31, 2009)

Sausage said:


> I usually hang around with BigLoada off this forum. We don't bite and are very friendly. Don't let my 19 stone and 6'2" height put you off.
> 
> Do you know if you have PM rights yet mate??



Nope not yet haha. alls i could do was send you a friend request.


----------



## Sabtr (Mar 31, 2009)

I know (after I had written a hooge reply!). Tis saved and hopefully our friendly mods will help things along.


----------



## BigLoada (Mar 31, 2009)

Vintage said:


> Are you Northumberland Geordie or Proper Geordie?



Pah! We are Northumbrians not Geordies Even those Tynesiders cannot understand me cos I am from Ashington


----------



## Sabtr (Mar 31, 2009)

BigLoada said:


> Pah! We are Northumbrians not Geordies Even those Tynesiders cannot understand me cos I am from Ashington




There must be a joke in there somewhere....


----------



## Vintage (Apr 1, 2009)

Sausage said:


> I usually hang around with BigLoada off this forum. We don't bite and are very friendly. Don't let my 19 stone and 6'2" height put you off.
> 
> Do you know if you have PM rights yet mate??




Haha i know its Northumbrians but no-one knows where that is. So i tend to accept geordie.


----------



## explor (Apr 19, 2009)

hi is there any chance of some one telling me where this property is i am very interested.


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 19, 2009)

explor said:


> hi is there any chance of some one telling me where this property is i am very interested.




Hi explor. Sorry but I won't give the details of this location. There are many reasons.

Welcome to the forum by the way. 

Why not introduce yourself in the appropriate place? We don't bite.


----------

